# what I'd like to see is drivers



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to buy 1/24 drivers, maybe 5 to a pack, not race drivers, more like everday people. all my model cars look a little silly without people. the 5 pack could be themed- by era, 1940's guys with hats and 1950's greasers, 1970's big lapels and afro hairdo's or by type, lowrider guys, hot rodders, 4x4 truckers, drifters. and of course there needs to be a fat guy so i can do Dennis Nedry. teenagers, old people, people in suits and pizza delivery guys. I just want to have people to stuff into my seats.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

http://peoplescale.com/

Not 5 to a pack, that would run about $50, but this way you can pick and choose.


----------



## t_stew78 (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought a pack of G scale figures from China (ebay), several are sitting, a little tweaking to the legs and they slide right into the drivers seat.


----------



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

ah, I forgot to say that one figure should not cost half what I paid for a Revell GTO. thanks for the G-scale tip, I'd forgotten abut railroading. I think I was just throwing it out there for the model manufacturers. maybe Tamiya will see this and do it, and then pigs will fly.


----------



## t_stew78 (Mar 10, 2012)

lol


I also got the Fujimi driver set, race drivers, and regular drivers and a trophy girl from ebay, about 20 bucks or so.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

How about this?
Car Driver Figures - (1/24 - G SCALE)












Click To Enlarge 









Item #: FJM-11004








The set contains three driver figures in poses suitable for dioramas, as well as, one racetrack beauty queen. There are three different types of helmets from different eras that can be used with every type of car from classics to modern day. A nice set of driver figures for any model car layout. These figures come unpainted and in a kit - assembly required. 



QUANTITY: 4 FIGURES PER PACKAGE


COLOR: UNPAINTED/GREY

HEIGHT (APPROX.): 3" TALL,


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry all the info didn't come out: www.peoplescale.com, the driver set is 14.99


----------

